
ArXiv.org - ghosh
http://arxiv.org/
======
valevk
Everytime I see an arxiv.org link, I must think about Grigori Perelman [0].

This dude is awesome. Lives at his mom's, proofed the Poincaré conjecture, one
of the Millennium Prize Problems [1], posted his results to arxiv.org, and
doesn't want any recognition.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grigori_Perelman](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grigori_Perelman)
[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems)

